# hilfe beim bmxkauf



## leon1406 (25. März 2009)

hey ich bin neu hier und ich mÃ¶chte ein bmx fÃ¼r street oder auch mal ramp/park  

bin 12 werde im sommer13 bin aber ziemlich klein fÃ¼r mein (ca.150cm) wiege ungefÃ¤hr 37kg  

zuerst mÃ¶chte ich gerne wissen welche grÃ¶Ãe ich da so brauche  (zoll) ich schtze aber so 20

dann muss ich sagen ich kann so ungefÃ¤hr 300â¬ ausgeben
kÃ¶nntet ihr mir ein paar gute angebote vorschlagen


----------



## RISE (25. März 2009)

Lies dich mal ein bisschen im oben angepinnten Thread ein, in dem es um Einsteigerräder geht. Dort wird deine Preisklasse auch oft abgehandelt. 
Die Rahmenlänge ist ein bisschen schwierig, weil du ja noch wachsen wirst. 20" Oberrohrlänge ist für ca. 150 schon recht lang, zumindest wenn ich bei meinen 181 einen 20,6" Rahmen als relation nehme. Ein bisschen kürzer wäre gut, aber so oder so wirst du dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden müssen, dass du in absehbarer Zeit (n paar Jahre) einen längeren Rahmen brauchen wirst. Gleich einen längeren zu kaufen macht aber nicht so großen Sinn, das fährt sich dann nicht so doll. 
Street, Dirt und Park sind auf dem BMX überhaupt kein Problem. Solange du nicht irgendwelche Wurzelpisten runterrasen willst, gibt es für diese Bereiche auch nichts besseres. Auch wenn dir die Mountainbiker da jetzt was anderes erzählen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon1406 (25. März 2009)

Könntet ihr mir denn ein paar gute empfehlen??kann unter umständen auch gebraucht sein


----------



## lennarth (25. März 2009)

ich bin dafür,dass wir einfach keine mehr empfehlen weil allein in den letzten vier wochen jede woche 5 themen dazu eröffnet wurden.lies doch einfach mal im gesamten forum ein bisschen rum,hier wimmelt es doch nur so von fragen und antworten darauf.und dann siehst du,was es gibt,was dir gefällt und was nicht und kannst ja anhand der da gestellten antworten/empfehlungen merken,was das ding taugt.


----------



## Stirni (25. März 2009)

haha ich hasse den frühling  noch extremer mit den neuen threads isses aber im dirt&street forum...!


----------



## qam (25. März 2009)

leon1406 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir denn ein paar gute empfehlen??kann unter umständen auch gebraucht sein



Heißt glaube auf Deutsch: "ich hab eigentlich keine lust die threads zu lesen, sucht ihr mir doch was." ...

Naja wie auch immer... lies dir einfach die Threads durch und wenn du dann noch Fragen hast, poste sie in die Threads rein... dazu sind die nämlich auch da!


----------



## leon1406 (26. März 2009)

naja wie auch immer hab halt ein bisschen gelesen und hab erfahren das man mit eastern nich so viel falch machen kann dann habe ich geguckt und die hier gefunden

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Traildigger-18-Kids-BMX-Bike-2009::13995.html


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX-Bikes/Eastern-Bikes-Dirtdigger-18-Kids-BMX-2008::11736.html

wären die für mich geeignet?

leon


----------



## Trailst4R (26. März 2009)

eastern ist *******.


----------



## RISE (26. März 2009)

Stimmt überhaupt nicht.

Die Räder, die du rausgesucht hast, haben nur 18" Laufräder. Die sind zu klein, du brauchst 20".


----------



## leon1406 (26. März 2009)

ich weiß aber oben wurde gesagt ich soll lieber kleiner als 20" nehmen wasn nun??


----------



## qam (26. März 2009)

Die 18" beziehen sich auf die Größe der Räder und dort brauchst du 20", die andere Größe ist die Oberrohrlänge und was du da brauchst weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon1406 (26. März 2009)

ahhh also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab 20 räder und 18 oberrohr


----------



## Stirni (26. März 2009)

nimm einfach 20" räder und ein komplettrad ,dass dir gefällt.


----------



## qam (26. März 2009)

Ja 20" Laufräder stimmt, wie es mit der Oberrohrlänge nun wirklich aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings solltest du beachten, was RISE gesagt hat... du wirst in der nächsten Zeit wachsen und dir wird die Oberohrlänge irgendwann gegebenenfalls zu klein, falls du eine kleiner nimmst... auf der anderen Seite ist jetzt ein zu großes Rad sicher auch nicht so toll.
Musst mehr oder weniger denke ich du entscheiden.


----------



## RISE (26. März 2009)

18" Oberrohrlänge ist auch Quatsch, die gibts höchstens custom oder bei Flatlandrädern. Ein Rad mit weniger als 20" Oberrohrlänge zu finden wird auch schwierig genug.


----------



## leon1406 (27. März 2009)

ich würde jetzt eine 20 " oberrohr länge nehmen soo ich habe rumgeguckt und noch das hier gefunden http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar..._medium=cpc&utm_campaign=preissuchmaschineC01 
oder auch das 2009er
wäre das auch noch ok??

achso braucht man als anfänger ne vorderradbremse ich glaube aber nich oder?


----------



## lennarth (27. März 2009)

guck mal bei 
www.parano-garage.de
www.bikestation-bs.de
da sind die räder in preisklassen eingeteilt.ich denke,du kriegst was besseres als das wtp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon1406 (27. März 2009)

hier ist noch ein felt mit 18,5"oberrohr und 20" rädern
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5015
wäre das für den anfang auch geeignet


----------



## heup (27. März 2009)

ich würde auf 3 teilige kurbeln achten....


----------



## Stirni (27. März 2009)

nimm 20" räder und ca. 20" oberrohr...du wirst ja noch ein bisschen wachsen wa.


----------



## leon1406 (28. März 2009)

das wtp ist in meiner preisklasse und hat 20" wieso soll das denn nicht so gut sein??


----------



## Stirni (28. März 2009)

der rahmen ist aus HiTen steel also Hiten Stahl...dieser verbiegt gerne mal bei den kleinsten sachen.
achte auf:
3teilige kurbel
gabel&rahmen 100% crmo bzw. fullcrmo .
20" oberrohr
20" laufräder


----------



## RISE (28. März 2009)

Das wird mit den ganzen Kriterien recht schwierig. Das United Recruit hÃ¤tte evtl. die Annforderungen und kostet 379â¬, allerdings stand nirgendwo, ob der Rahmen aus Crmo ist. Ansonsten sind die Rahmen entweder zu lang, nicht aus Cromo oder zu teuer.


----------



## leon1406 (28. März 2009)

ich hätte noch ne frage kriegt man irgendwie probleme wenn man ältere modelle nimmt ?? von 2007 oder 08
weil ich hab das hier gefunden
http://www.la-finca-distribution.de/2007/wethepeople/
ich weiß jetzt nich ob das 100% cromo ist oder nich weil da steht nur was vom unterrohr


----------



## Stirni (28. März 2009)

340â¬:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10630
270â¬:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10579
330â¬:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10172
380â¬ aber definitiv am besten:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10476


----------



## leon1406 (28. März 2009)

cool danke ich würde das eastern oder das united nehmen (muss aber erst noch ein bisschen geld verdienen)


----------



## Lilphil95 (16. August 2009)

moin hab das gleiche problem. bin ca 1,50 m groß und will höchstens 400 . Bin absoluter Anfänger, davor hatte ich ein Norco Six, was aber doch ein bisschen schwer ist. Ich möchte ein BMX das mir passt (mein Norco war auch etwas groß und das war ziemlich *******) und auch ziemlich leicht ist. Mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Aber vllt wisst ihr ja noch etwas was ziemlich wichtig wäre.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Verde-2010-Eon-black-blue_detail_6691_130.html

das rad finde ich sehr gut, sieht geil aus is leicht. Von der Ausstatung und der Quali hab ich leider keine Ahnung vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (16. August 2009)

hi
ich bin das rad im funpark in bremen mal gefahren.
war eig. recht ok also vom  fahren her.
Hi-ten stahl ist natÃ¼rlich nicht so gut.
fÃ¼r 400â¬ kriegt  man dann doch schon bessere rÃ¤der.

auch wenn es ein felt ist, finde ich das rad fÃ¼r den preis eig. richtig gut.

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5017

oder das 
runtergesetzt auf 459â¬
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5142

mfg


----------



## Lilphil95 (16. August 2009)

mh also..das felt naja..das hat jeder finde ich..was is an stahl schlecht? außer das es schwerer ist ?

mfG philipp


----------



## qam (16. August 2009)

Stahl is nicht schlecht, Stahl ist gut, nur eben kein Hi-Ten sondern CroMo.


----------



## Lilphil95 (17. August 2009)

sorry, sagt mir trotzdem nich viel..hab mich noch gar nich informiert kannste mir das ma genauer erklären ?


----------



## man1x (17. August 2009)

Wikipedia hats hier erklärt. Die Aussage sollte damit eigentlich verständlich sein:
"
 Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel [Bearbeiten]

[...]. Beim Freestyle wird entweder HiTen-Stahl, oder die Stahllegierung CrMo als Rahmenwerkstoff und für die stärker beanspruchten Teile, wie Gabel und Kurbeln verwendet. HiTen ist nicht so stabil, was dazu führt, dass mehr Stahl verwendet werden muss. Dadurch wird das Rad schwerer, weshalb die meisten geübteren Fahrer ausschließlich CrMo fahren. In den letzten Jahren wird auch verstärkt sog. butted oder fluted Rohr verwendet, d. h. die Rohre haben keine durchgehend gleiche Wandstärke, sondern je nach Beanspruchung unterschiedliche Dicken an verschiedenen Stellen. Dieses Verfahren spart Gewicht ohne Stabilitätseinbußen, wird aber aufgrund des Fertigungsaufwands nur bei hochwertigen CrMo-Rahmen, -Gabeln und -Lenkern angewandt. HiTen wird in Anfänger-Rädern verwendet, da es nicht so hochwertig und dadurch nicht so teuer ist.[...]"


----------



## Lilphil95 (17. August 2009)

erstmal danke 
aber dann kann es ja nich so schlimm sein. Das Rad ist ja trotzdem noch superleicht. Ihr könnt mir ja mal ein paar nich ganz so teure mit crmo vorschlagen .

mfG Philipp


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

Du könntest dir ja mal ein paar nich ganz so teure mit crmo selbst suchen...

BMO zB verkauft sowas oder parano usw usw


----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

Tu nie etwas, das nicht auch ein Anderer für dich tun kann!


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

Dann schreib bitte mal eine Antwort für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

ich bin dafür, muss aber nicht sein!


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

Ich bin dagegen


----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

erst soll ich die arbeit machen und dann heulst du wieder rum? ich glaub es geht los


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

mimimimimimimimi
Ich dachte dagegen wär deine prinzipiell gewohnte Grundhaltung


----------



## Lilphil95 (17. August 2009)

um was geht es grad genau  ?


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2009)

HERE WE GO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (17. August 2009)

ja is klar.


----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

die ist sau geil. wenn physik nicht so ratzen langweilig wäre könnte man das wirklich mal studieren.
und alex ich bin nicht prinzipiel gegen alles. nur an sonn- und feiertagen. dann aber richtig


----------



## BaronAlex (18. August 2009)

Mit Chmie könnte man aber mehr anfangen, allerdings kommt da bei mir immer nur blabla und Bahnhof durch...

Na siehste holmar, dann hatt ich doch recht! Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert...


----------



## Holgi (4. September 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich reiss mir den Thread mal unter den Nagel, ist wohl abgefrühstückt.

Also der Name passt, ich suche ein BMX für meinen 8jährigen Sohn.
Er fährt seit dem er Drei/Vier ist MTB und hat im mom ein 24" Scott Dirtbike, nu möchte er gerne noch ein BMX. Im Mom ist er ca. 1,35m groß, ich schätze da braucht er ein 18/18,5er Rahmen. Ich hab mich schon was eingelesen, bin aber nun etwas verwirrt, ob 18" oder 20" Räder besser sind, Eastern und evtl. einige Andere haben ja anscheinend 18" Laufräder. Taugt bei seiner Größe und Gewicht z.B. das 18,5er Felt ? und reicht dabei dann doch Hi-Ten 10mm Achsen und einteilige Kurbeln?

Später oder bei meinen 100Kg kommt man nicht um Chromo, 3pc und 14mm Achsen rum, klar.

edit sagt:SE RACING Wildman 18" 2009 sieht auch interessant aus, achja, bin für neu oder gebrauchtkauf offen, mal sehen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen

Gruß Holger


----------



## Daniel_D (4. September 2009)

Das SE ist ja ein Race BMX, wenn dein Sohn Tricks lernen will, ist da eher das falsche. Vor allem die Übersetzung wird wahrscheinlich zu hoch sein. 

20" ist nun mal Standard BMX Größe. 18" sollte bis 12 Jahre dann schon besser sein. Man sollte bedenken, dass er bei normalen 0815 Fahrrädern jetzt 26" fahren würde. Und wie bei Trekking, City, MTBs etc. gibt es auch beim BMX eine "Kindergröße", und die ist eben 16" oder 18". 
Beim BMX kommt es auf die Radbeherrschung an, da sollte das Rad schon optimal passen. Ein zu großes Fahrrad schränkt ziemlich ein, vor allem wenn man keinen Park in der Nähe hat und auf der Straße Tricks lernen muss.
Es kann schon vorkommen dass er mit 8 Jahren ne einteilige Kurbel kaputt bekommt. 35kg und ein ordentlicher Drop später ist sie eben verbogen. BMX Räder von echten bMX Marken haben einen ordentlichen Wiederverkaufswert. Auf jeden Fall reichen aber Hi-Ten Komponenten.
Ich würde in etwas 300 Euro dafür ausgeben. Welches Rad du kaufst ist da fast egal. Am Besten wäre natürlich WTP, die wird man in 2-3 Jahren besser wieder los wenn der Junge keine Lust mehr hat oder was besseres braucht.


----------



## Holgi (4. September 2009)

HI Daniel,

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe, bei Bigboy wird  Street/Park und beim Hersteller DIrt/Street als einsatzgebiet angegeben, sollte doch dann passen oder ? Ich finde natürlich auch der Preis von 199,- ist echt gut, voher 329,-.

 Kurbel SE 3-pc Cr-Mo, 152mm , 14mm Achsen, nur das Rahmenmaterial kann ich nicht finden, aber beim geringen Gewicht des Fahrers ;-)

Gruß Holger


----------



## RISE (5. September 2009)

Ich hatte gerade einen lÃ¤ngeren Beitrag verfasst, bis dann die Internetverbindung weg war. 

Kurzum: MirraCo Black Pearl 18". Das Rad ist sehr gut ausgestattet, hat die Hauptrohre des Rahmens aus 4130er Cromo, Gabel und Lenker sind full Cromo und dazu wiegt es nur 9,8kg, da wiegt die Konkurrenz doch 1-2kg mehr. Ãber das SE lassen sich keiner vernÃ¼nftigen Infos finden (z.B. Rahmenmaterial), was dann auch fÃ¼r mich Grund genug wÃ¤re, die Finger davon zu lassen. 

Hier noch ein Bild vom MirraCo. Es kostet 379â¬.


----------



## Holgi (5. September 2009)

Moin,

also zum SE hab ich nun was zum Rahmen gefunden:

Heavy-duty chromoly frame and fork is built tough for all your dirt-worthy tricks and hits 

Damit ist es doch wieder ein heißer Favorit oder ? Ich meine ich muß auch nicht zwingend Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen, die beiden Räder lagen ja vorher preislich nah beieinander und 180,- gespart wäre nicht schlecht. Ich hab mir gerade erst einen DHler für mich gebaut, Fullface-Helme für uns beide gekauft  und Protektorenjacken stehen noch an 

Ich mag selber keine beratungsresistenten Leute aber die Argumente für die 180,- mehr fehlen mir doch noch 



Gruß Holger


----------



## RISE (5. September 2009)

Ja, aber die Angabe Heavy Duty Cromoly gibt auch keinen genauen Aufschluss Ã¼ber das Material, zumal ich die Quelle dazu nicht unbedingt als zuverlÃ¤ssig oder seriÃ¶s einstufen wÃ¼rde. Komisch, dass SE nicht selbst ein paar mehr AuskÃ¼nfte gibt. 

Letztendlich wird das Rahmenmaterial eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, nur Hi-Ten ist schwerer als Cromo und zugleich instabiler. Der StabilitÃ¤tsaspekt kann hier denke ich auÃer Acht gelassen werden, allerdings habe ich als Gewichtsabgabe 27lbs gefunden, das entspricht etwa 12,2kg. Das ergooglete Durchschnittsgewicht von 8jÃ¤hrigen liegt bei 21 - 32kg. Ein Rad zu bewegen, was 1/3 bis 1/2 des eigenen KÃ¶rpergewichts entspricht, macht sicher vieles, nur kein SpaÃ. Ich mÃ¶chte kein BMX haben, dass 25-30kg wiegt. NatÃ¼rlich sind die 9,8kg des Mirraco nicht viel weniger, aber es dÃ¼rfte sich doch bemerkbar machen. AuÃerdem schÃ¤tze ich aufgrund der Ausstattung auch den Wiederverkaufswert hÃ¶her ein als beim SE.

Das 180â¬ mehr natÃ¼rlich einiges ausmachen, verstehe ich. BMX ist allerdings auch ein teurer Sport und es gilt auch wie bei den 20" RÃ¤dern die Devise: buy nice or buy twice. FÃ¼r viele sind gÃ¼nstige Angebote immer verlockend, nur enttarnen die sich dann nach tatsÃ¤chlichem Fahren auch oft als nicht hochwertig und hinterher Ã¤rgert man sich, dass man stÃ¤ndig neue Teile braucht oder im HÃ¶chstfall ist das Rad so eine Gurke, dass einem der SpaÃ ganz vergeht.


----------



## Daniel_D (6. September 2009)

Ich hab nur SE gelesen einen Blick auf das Rad geworfen und dann behauptet es sein ein Racebike, wei peinlich.
Das Rad ist okay. Das Mirra kann natürlich mehr, aber das können andere in dem Preisbereich auch. Da der Junge das Rad eh nicht ewig fahren wird und ohnehin mit der Zeit Dinge ausgetauscht werden, falls er es fährt und wie du sicher weißt Kinder in dem Alter wechselnde Interessen haben, würde ich das Wildmann kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilphil95 (6. September 2009)

Moin...
Ich will mir auch ein BMX kaufen. Ich bin ca. 1,50 m groß und wiege so um die 40 kg. Finde das Mirraco auch super, vorallem weil es so leicht ist. Wäre das für meine Größe auch passend oder dann schon wieder zu klein ?

mfG Philipp


----------



## RISE (6. September 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Ich hab nur SE gelesen einen Blick auf das Rad geworfen und dann behauptet es sein ein Racebike, wei peinlich.
> Das Rad ist okay. Das Mirra kann natürlich mehr, aber das können andere in dem Preisbereich auch. Da der Junge das Rad eh nicht ewig fahren wird und ohnehin mit der Zeit Dinge ausgetauscht werden, falls er es fährt und wie du sicher weißt Kinder in dem Alter wechselnde Interessen haben, würde ich das Wildmann kaufen.



Das spricht natürlich für das SE.


----------



## Lilphil95 (6. September 2009)

Habe eben noch ein bisschen gesucht und ein paar Räder gefunden :

http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-9-volt-bmx-2008.html

Hatten guten Preis und ein ziemlich kurzes Oberrohr. Ist die Länge ok und taugt das Rad überhaupt was ?

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4981

Dann habe ich das noch gefunden... 19,5 Oberrohr. Ist das schon wieder zu lang ?

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4847

Das auch noch. Recht leicht und ein Oberrohr von 18 Zoll.

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4847

Hier in etwa das Gleiche. Was is da der Unterschied ?

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4844



Sorry das es so viele gewurden sind und das es etwas unübersichtlich ist. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was für mich das Richtige ist. Also nochmal ich bin 13 Jahre alt, ca. 1,50m groß und so ca. 38-40 kg schwer.

mfG Philipp


----------



## Lilphil95 (7. September 2009)

antworten erwünscht


----------



## Holgi (7. September 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Das spricht natürlich für das SE.


 

Moin Zusammen,

dachte ich auch, hab gerade die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt und bestellt , der Kleine wird sich freuen. Danke für die Hilfe 

Jetzt muß ich mal irgendwie sehen ob ich mir auch eins zulege, aber ob das noch was für einen alten Sack wie mich und meine alten Knochen(Bj.69) ist , sonst fahr ich halt mit ihm immer mit meinem DH-Panzer  der ist mit seinen 200mm Federweg schön soft


----------



## Holgi (8. September 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

hab gerade gehört das Bike ist schon da , das nenn ich mal eine fixe Lieferung von den BigBoys aus Köln.

Gruß Holger


----------

